# Ellies new Christmas sweater



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I know its too early for Christmas, but , I wanted to try this sweater on her that I got at the end of the season on clearance last year. she wasn't full grown when I bought it so I wasn't sure how the fit was going to be. 
not sure how good you can see the pattern in the pics but there are 3 crocheted Christmas ornaments on the sweater. here's a link to see what the sweater looks like better . ( I wouldn't pay that much... I got it for 75% off I think .. ) 
Rockin' Around Christmas Sweater :: Sweaters :: Oscar Newman LLC
this first pic is alittle blurry, but , it was hard getting a good pic of her this morning. she would nt stand still


----------



## Peanuts Mommy (May 20, 2014)

she is a great model! just beautiful her and the sweater!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Peanuts Mommy said:


> she is a great model! just beautiful her and the sweater!


thanks so much Deb ! the sweater is much prettier in person. you cant really see the detailing as good over the computer.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

ellie looks gorgeous is her Christmas sweater! its never too early to get festive in my eyes  I love Christmas its the best time of the year and this xmas coming up is my first one with the chis so very excited for that! also it sounds like you got a great deal on the sweater


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> ellie looks gorgeous is her Christmas sweater! its never too early to get festive in my eyes  I love Christmas its the best time of the year and this xmas coming up is my first one with the chis so very excited for that! also it sounds like you got a great deal on the sweater


thanks Jessica ! hehe. that is true I guess but she will be wearing this sweater mostly in December :reindeer: . 
awww, you will have so much fun with all the dogs , being that its your first Christmas !!! 
yes, I got such a great buy on this sweater. its really pretty. you cant see by the pictures but there is a pretty gold thread going thru the cream color sweater . 
I do have my eye on another sweater by this make for Ellie that would be for all year round 

Melissa said there will be a Columbus Day sale, so I think I may order one , not sure yet though


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Ellie really is a pretty little girl, and she really reminds me of dear Latte


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Ellie really is a pretty little girl, and she really reminds me of dear Latte


awww, thanks Stella ! I still miss Latte ( and I think I always will ) , so much ... 
when I was looking for a new baby, I wanted one about the same size as Latte so she could fit into all the gorgeous clothes I already had. I know its no garauntee on size at such a young age, but the breeder is very experienced and knows her dogs well, and she really thought Ellie would be small and she was right. so, size wise they are about the same size. but , so different in personality . I love Ellie so much too . i'm just so happy I got her


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

The special ones do take a piece of our hearts when they go. It has been nearly three years since we lost Bambi, it is easier now, but I know i will miss her forever because she was my heart dog.
None of the others resemble her much physically, but Bibi is a lot like her personality wise. When she plays she really reminds me of Bambi, so it nice to keep her memory alive like that.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> thanks Jessica ! hehe. that is true I guess but she will be wearing this sweater mostly in December :reindeer: .
> awww, you will have so much fun with all the dogs , being that its your first Christmas !!!
> yes, I got such a great buy on this sweater. its really pretty. you cant see by the pictures but there is a pretty gold thread going thru the cream color sweater .
> I do have my eye on another sweater by this make for Ellie that would be for all year round
> ...


I'm looking forward to the secret Santa!  do you take part? I have my eye on loads of stuff on DC so I'm glad there's another sale coming up. You should order the other sweater


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> I'm looking forward to the secret Santa!  do you take part? I have my eye on loads of stuff on DC so I'm glad there's another sale coming up. You should order the other sweater


I used to take part on here in the SS . but, haven't in a few years. Last year, I took part in one that was a private one , not from chi people. 
it can be very fun but there are usually always one or two that for some reason or another, don't get a present :-( . So, it can be disappointing too when you are waiting and waiting and waiting for your baby to get a present from SS and it doesn't come . sometimes when others find that out, they will send something though.. 

I think Melissa will be sending out an email before today is over about the DC sale. this is the sweater I was thinking about for Ellie : Owl Walk All Over You Sweater – Pink


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

That's a cute sweater. What size is Ellie wearing and how do you feel about the length? Does ON run shorter than some of the other brands you buy? It's hard to tell by pics but the length seems a bit short to me. Now I'm confused on sizing of the owl sweater I showed you that I want for Ava. I'm thinking I'll go with xs though.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> That's a cute sweater. What size is Ellie wearing and how do you feel about the length? Does ON run shorter than some of the other brands you buy? It's hard to tell by pics but the length seems a bit short to me. Now I'm confused on sizing of the owl sweater I showed you that I want for Ava. I'm thinking I'll go with xs though.


Ellie is wearing the xxs ON sweater. I am sure the xs would be way too big on her. For Ellie, I wouldn't want the sweater to be any shorter , but, I think the xxs still works for her. 
Minnie is size XS . 
I think they should really have an in between size in this make. 

I have this same sweater for Minnie in XS , so, later .. I will try it on her and see how the fit is. 

I also want the cute owl sweater for Ellie. 

my guess is the xxs will be too short on Ava , but the XS will be too big. I think the XS may work for you next size dog.. Is that Brax ?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

*Minnie in her ON Christmas ornament sweater*

I snapped a couple quick pics of Minnie in the XS . it is a lot shorter than I remember her other XS ON . and its a bit more snug too. I don't remember her others being this short and snug, so I think different styles run different, but I will find her other XS and try them on her later... 

it started showering out so she was running in the house and so pic was blurry 



def. alittle shorter than i'd like it on Minnie, but i'm sure this XS would be very big on Ellie


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

*Minnies other ON sweaters*

these 2 ON sweaters are size XS and I would say the length and overall fit on Minnie is perfect. the other one with the ormanents I think was a bit too short and snug on Minnie in XS . strange. I don't know why they both fit so different.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> I used to take part on here in the SS . but, haven't in a few years. Last year, I took part in one that was a private one , not from chi people.
> it can be very fun but there are usually always one or two that for some reason or another, don't get a present :-( . So, it can be disappointing too when you are waiting and waiting and waiting for your baby to get a present from SS and it doesn't come . sometimes when others find that out, they will send something though..
> 
> I think Melissa will be sending out an email before today is over about the DC sale. this is the sweater I was thinking about for Ellie : Owl Walk All Over You Sweater – Pink


I havnt received an email about the dc sale yet. going to add some things to my wishlist on DC now. hopefully the sale will be 35%


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> I havnt received an email about the dc sale yet. going to add some things to my wishlist on DC now. hopefully the sale will be 35%


I didn't receive an email yet either but she did tell me she should have it sent out by Friday. I guess she must be real busy. i'm sure we will be getting an email soon though. 

I got the one DC package I was waiting for today. the red wow padding coat for Minnie and the pink terry dress for Ellie. 

the terry dress fits Ellie perfect in XS. I love it so much, i'm actually thinking of getting her the other color too. 

but, the size S/M red wow padding coat is too big on Minnie :-(. Minnie usually always wears S/M. except she does have a few T's that are very stretchy and she fits in the size S. its such a gorgeous coat but looks like i'll have to return it for an exchange... I think the S will be too small on Minnie, so, I'm not sure what i'll get instead ...


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> I didn't receive an email yet either but she did tell me she should have it sent out by Friday. I guess she must be real busy. i'm sure we will be getting an email soon though.
> 
> I got the one DC package I was waiting for today. the red wow padding coat for Minnie and the pink terry dress for Ellie.
> 
> ...


ah please can I see ellie in the terry dress? im glad its a nice fit cause the dress is gorgeous! its a shame about the wow padding coat because it is beautiful (I tried the get the beige colour but out of stock in millies size) 
what is the coat like in quality? you could always return it for a susan lanci coat? I have just ordered one and I cant wait to get it they look beautiful!
or you could just get the rocker chick tutu top you wanted instead?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> ah please can I see ellie in the terry dress? im glad its a nice fit cause the dress is gorgeous! its a shame about the wow padding coat because it is beautiful (I tried the get the beige colour but out of stock in millies size)
> what is the coat like in quality? you could always return it for a susan lanci coat? I have just ordered one and I cant wait to get it they look beautiful!
> or you could just get the rocker chick tutu top you wanted instead?


yes, I will snap a pic of Ellie in the terry dress later . 
the quality of the LD coat is the best ! Tootsie has a LD coat and it fits her perfect and the quality is great !! i'm just afraid the size S on Minnie will be too small cause the first snap at the neck seems like where it should be, but the other snaps where her chest is are too roomy of a fit . so, I think the S will be too snug at the neck part :-(. just not a good fit for Minnie ... 

good idea about exchanging it for the rocker chick tutu dress ! 
i don't think i want a SL coat though... i think they Velcro closed and i'm not all that crazy about Velcro but they are beautiful , i must agree ...


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> yes, I will snap a pic of Ellie in the terry dress later .
> the quality of the LD coat is the best ! Tootsie has a LD coat and it fits her perfect and the quality is great !! i'm just afraid the size S on Minnie will be too small cause the first snap at the neck seems like where it should be, but the other snaps where her chest is are too roomy of a fit . so, I think the S will be too snug at the neck part :-(. just not a good fit for Minnie ...
> 
> good idea about exchanging it for the rocker chick tutu dress !
> i don't think i want a SL coat though... i think they Velcro closed and i'm not all that crazy about Velcro but they are beautiful , i must agree ...



aw poor Minnie  you will be able to find her another gorgeous coat on dc though I really like the wooflink posh girl coats. I think im going to add one to my next order. oh I didn't even realise they were Velcro closed im the same about Velcro to be honest that's why I went for the step in harness instead of the Velcro ones. I hope I like the coat when it comes!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> aw poor Minnie  you will be able to find her another gorgeous coat on dc though I really like the wooflink posh girl coats. I think im going to add one to my next order. oh I didn't even realise they were Velcro closed im the same about Velcro to be honest that's why I went for the step in harness instead of the Velcro ones. I hope I like the coat when it comes!


i'll have to look at that posh girl coat.. i want a warm coat for Minnie. she does have a couple already. she has a pretty pet one and she has a puppy angel one. i just wanted her to have a LD one cause i think the quality is the best but it doesn't fit her right :-(. i'm not sure how warm the posh girl coat would be. i'm thinking its a pretty coat but not warm enough but i'll take a look. the suckright hoodies are very warm. i could get her one of those instead.. . but , not sure exactly what i will get instead. 
i'm planning on putting in a good DC order also for this next sale ... 

i actually have a SL coat stored away somewhere that i bought from someone . i didn't buy it brand new. its in excellent used condition. it does look gorgeous. the faux fur is so nice and thick and soft. the Velcro is a nice strong quality Velcro. i just prefer the coats that snap closed or even button closed or zip. snap closure is my favorite though.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> i'll have to look at that posh girl coat.. i want a warm coat for Minnie. she does have a couple already. she has a pretty pet one and she has a puppy angel one. i just wanted her to have a LD one cause i think the quality is the best but it doesn't fit her right :-(. i'm not sure how warm the posh girl coat would be. i'm thinking its a pretty coat but not warm enough but i'll take a look. the suckright hoodies are very warm. i could get her one of those instead.. . but , not sure exactly what i will get instead.
> i'm planning on putting in a good DC order also for this next sale ...
> 
> i actually have a SL coat stored away somewhere that i bought from someone . i didn't buy it brand new. its in excellent used condition. it does look gorgeous. the faux fur is so nice and thick and soft. the Velcro is a nice strong quality Velcro. i just prefer the coats that snap closed or even button closed or zip. snap closure is my favorite though.


yeah have a look at the posh girl coat, its in a few colours. I think you may prefer red since that's the colour you got the wow padding in. 
I absolutely love pretty pet coats, they are beautiful and comfy and size XS fits mills perfectly. 
what do you think of the new LD goose down coats and the LD tweed coats? 
I absolutely love the down ones, but think they are highly priced at $158 they are gorgeous though and would be perfect since your looking for something nice and warm  would love to see the SL coat you have stored away. I went for a puppy pink tissavel fur coat to match the puppy pink nouveau bow collar.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> yeah have a look at the posh girl coat, its in a few colours. I think you may prefer red since that's the colour you got the wow padding in.
> I absolutely love pretty pet coats, they are beautiful and comfy and size XS fits mills perfectly.
> what do you think of the new LD goose down coats and the LD tweed coats?
> I absolutely love the down ones, but think they are highly priced at $158 they are gorgeous though and would be perfect since your looking for something nice and warm  would love to see the SL coat you have stored away. I went for a puppy pink tissavel fur coat to match the puppy pink nouveau bow collar.


just looked at the posh girl coat on the wooflink site and it is beautiful ! you can tell on the wooflink site if there are any available in the color you want by adding the one you want to your cart. it wil ltell you if its not available anymore. looks like red is sold out in size 1, 2 and 3 :-(. Minnie is a size 2 usually in WL, so there are still some pink and some purple left. i just may get her one. i do love them !! maybe even i will get one for Toots too. 

yes, i do love the LD goose down coats for warmth especially. i'll have to look at the sizing on them. now i'm afraid to order a LD coat for Minnie but if the size chart says it runs smaller , i would go for it. 
the tweed coat is nice but not what i'm looking for . 
i did look up the suckright hoodies and the party hoodie is the exact same price as the LD wow padding one i'd be exchanging it for.. .so, i may just get that instead and order the WL posh girl one on this Columbus day sale order along with a bunch of other stuff. 
i'll try to find that SL coat but it may be alittle while , and i'll show it to you ( if i can find it )


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> just looked at the posh girl coat on the wooflink site and it is beautiful ! you can tell on the wooflink site if there are any available in the color you want by adding the one you want to your cart. it wil ltell you if its not available anymore. looks like red is sold out in size 1, 2 and 3 :-(. Minnie is a size 2 usually in WL, so there are still some pink and some purple left. i just may get her one. i do love them !! maybe even i will get one for Toots too.
> 
> yes, i do love the LD goose down coats for warmth especially. i'll have to look at the sizing on them. now i'm afraid to order a LD coat for Minnie but if the size chart says it runs smaller , i would go for it.
> the tweed coat is nice but not what i'm looking for .
> ...



what colour are you going to get in the posh girl coat, think im going to get a lilac size two for mills.
also whats your fave colour in the goose down coats? I love the bright pink. 
the party hoody in exchange for the padding coat is a great choice, its good Melissa is good with returns.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> what colour are you going to get in the posh girl coat, think im going to get a lilac size two for mills.
> also whats your fave colour in the goose down coats? I love the bright pink.
> the party hoody in exchange for the padding coat is a great choice, its good Melissa is good with returns.


for Minnie, I really love the lilac color posh girl coat too. and for Tootsie I love the pink color posh girl coat. and if I got Ellie one , I would get her the lilac too cause I think in size 1 they are sold out in both the pink and the red ones. 

I looked at the LD goose down coats. my favorite is also the bright pink but I looked at the size chart and i'm afraid the S/M will be way too big on Minnie and the size S looks like it'd be good in the chest and length but i'm afraid the neck part will be too snug on Minnie :-(. so, I don't think i'll get Minnie a LD coat ... 
yes, its very good Melissa is so good with returns. I always just do an exchange . I never do a refund. and I always let her know pretty soon after I receive the order. as soon as I put my new order in, I will message her . I wish I could have kept the LD wow padding coat. it really is gorgeous


----------



## 2chimomma (Aug 25, 2015)

So adorable


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

2chimomma said:


> So adorable


thanks


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

She is a sweet girl. Love the sweater, too!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Photobuff42 said:


> She is a sweet girl. Love the sweater, too!


thank you ! she really is very sweet


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Love that! It looks great on her!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Huly said:


> Love that! It looks great on her!


thanks Christie. is so nice and soft and really comfy on her too


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Did you put in an order this sale?


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I love the Christmas sweater on Ellie. Can't wait to start wearing holiday things.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Did you put in an order this sale?


hi Meoshia ! 
yes, I did !!! did you ? 
for Ellie I got her a SL puppy pink nouveau bow collar, the LD terry dress in brown, and an ON pink teacup sweater
for Minnie , I got her the suckright cats and dogs hoodie
and for Tootsie , I got her the Wooflink Posh girl coat in purple ( its size 3 , so whoever it fits Minnine or Tootsie. last time I got WL , the size 2 and size 3 were too snug on Minnie and Tootsie in that pretty hoodie , forgot the name of it. so, I kept the size 3 for Minnie and am exchanging the size 2 for a size 4 for Tootsie ) , so not sure if this coat runs small... so, whoever it fits will have it . 

and also, the red LD coat that I got in the last DC order was too big in the chest on Minnie but fit perfect in the neck part. so, I had to send it back , but was afraid to get the next size smaller cause I was afraid the neck would be too snug on Minnie in the size S . so, instead I'm getting Ellie the party hoodie . its the same price , so it'll be an even exchange .

what did you order ?


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

So cute! I love the little sleeves and the ornaments.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Lol...that's a nice sized order. I had a big order of around 7 items but changed my mind, cause I would've been spending a fortune even with the discount. And I'm not sure I want to use my points right now. I have 1,040. And I'm waiting for Melissa to add a new brand as well as waiting to hear back about her adding two other brands. One of which is Charlottes dress. So I wasn't going to order, but then this morning I did. I order the Suckright Punk Princess, I had Melissa add the Cat and dog hoodie so I ordered that, and an LD terry dress. I'll see how it fits before ordering the brown color.
The party hoodie? The Suckright party hoodie that Brax has? Is that what you ordered? If so...you'll love it. 
I saw the Wooflink Posh girl coat, it's very pretty but I decided on not ordering it cause it's so fancy and we don't really use coats that much. I got that holiday coat recently, and it's pretty dressy so I'm trying not to order coats lol. I can't wait til we get our orders in. I'm especially excited on seeing Ellie in her first Suckright and Ava in hers. Just wish these things didn't take so long lol.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

zellko said:


> So cute! I love the little sleeves and the ornaments.




thanks ! like I was saying in my first post... I got this sweater at the end of the season on a great sale.. I think 75% off , so it was a real bargain. otherwise, I wouldn't recommend paying the original price. but, I do love it as a Christmas sweater. its different cause usually Christmas sweaters are red. you cant tell real good by the pics but the pretty cream color sweater has gold threads in it that make it even more pretty.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Lol...that's a nice sized order. I had a big order of around 7 items but changed my mind, cause I would've been spending a fortune even with the discount. And I'm not sure I want to use my points right now. I have 1,040. And I'm waiting for Melissa to add a new brand as well as waiting to hear back about her adding two other brands. One of which is Charlottes dress. So I wasn't going to order, but then this morning I did. I order the Suckright Punk Princess, I had Melissa add the Cat and dog hoodie so I ordered that, and an LD terry dress. I'll see how it fits before ordering the brown color.
> The party hoodie? The Suckright party hoodie that Brax has? Is that what you ordered? If so...you'll love it.
> I saw the Wooflink Posh girl coat, it's very pretty but I decided on not ordering it cause it's so fancy and we don't really use coats that much. I got that holiday coat recently, and it's pretty dressy so I'm trying not to order coats lol. I can't wait til we get our orders in. I'm especially excited on seeing Ellie in her first Suckright and Ava in hers. Just wish these things didn't take so long lol.


oh, the suckright punk princess !!! is that the rock and roll princess one ? I had that in my cart and went back and forth on that one many times but took it out and got Minnie the cat and dog one instead and Ellie the party hoodie instead. I still do want the rock and roll princess though. cant wait to see a pic of it on Ava ! 
yes, that's the party hoodie that Brax has ! what size does Brax wear ? I got Ellie the XS and I got Minnie the S/M . I hope the fit will be good ... 
about the Posh girl coat... I really love how the faux fur trim part with the pearls ... which is the part that makes it look real fancy, is removable. so, without it it has a more casual look... alittle fancy but not as much as with the faux fur neck part . if I really love it i'll get one for the other chis too. but, will first wait to see how this size 3 works out. usually Minnie has been a size 2 in wooflink and a comfy snug fit. but sometimes , very rarely, she needs the 3 if it runs small... 

oh, I know... I cant wait til we get our orders and I hope they don't take too long ...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol...that's a nice sized order. I had a big order of around 7 items but changed my mind, cause I would've been spending a fortune even with the discount. And I'm not sure I want to use my points right now. I have 1,040. And I'm waiting for Melissa to add a new brand as well as waiting to hear back about her adding two other brands. One of which is Charlottes dress. So I wasn't going to order, but then this morning I did. I order the Suckright Punk Princess, I had Melissa add the Cat and dog hoodie so I ordered that, and an LD terry dress. I'll see how it fits before ordering the brown color.
> ...


Oh yes hehe Rock Princess dress. It's so hard keeping up with the names of things. When I ordered Suckright for the first time from Puppy love couture it literally shipped in two weeks from Hungary. It came directly to me and I had it in less than a week. So let's hope we have our orders within 3 weeks. But I don't know how long an SL collar takes. Can't possibly be the same as a harness right? 
And I didn't realize the fur comes off of that coat. It'll def look more casual without it. Do you walk your dogs or take them a lot of places in winter? Where do they usually wear their coats? I take Ava shopping me lol. 

Brax has that party hoodie in size small. I remember it doesn't run super long in length but it was a roomy enough fit on her that I could see a 5-5.5 lb dog fitting it fine. And since Ellie is about 3 lbs I think the xs will be a good size on her too, I don't see it being too roomyto the point of her getting out of it, but we'll see. As I have the bunny hoodie in xs, not the party hoodie. The size chart xs for that is almost neck and neck with LD. It's a very fun hoodie, I'm looking forward to seeing Minnie and Ellie match.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Oh yes hehe Rock Princess dress. It's so hard keeping up with the names of things. When I ordered Suckright for the first time from Puppy love couture it literally shipped in two weeks from Hungary. It came directly to me and I had it in less than a week. So let's hope we have our orders within 3 weeks. But I don't know how long an SL collar takes. Can't possibly be the same as a harness right?
> And I didn't realize the fur comes off of that coat. It'll def look more casual without it. Do you walk your dogs or take them a lot of places in winter? Where do they usually wear their coats? I take Ava shopping me lol.
> 
> Brax has that party hoodie in size small. I remember it doesn't run super long in length but it was a roomy enough fit on her that I could see a 5-5.5 lb dog fitting it fine. And since Ellie is about 3 lbs I think the xs will be a good size on her too, I don't see it being too roomyto the point of her getting out of it, but we'll see. As I have the bunny hoodie in xs, not the party hoodie. The size chart xs for that is almost neck and neck with LD. It's a very fun hoodie, I'm looking forward to seeing Minnie and Ellie match.


Melissa has been real good about sending me things separate when they come in. so, she wont hold up my order while waiting for the SL to come in . I could def. see her waiting to ship an order out of the US though until the whole order comes in cause shipping is so much more expensvie. 

well, Peter and I walk the dogs in the winter when its not too cold and not too much snow . it really depends on how much snow we get and how cold it gets. in the 40's we'll def. walk them if there's no snow and ice on the road. not Ellie though. only Minnie, Toots, and Peyton. Ellie I will take shopping too .

I got Minnie one size bigger than you have for Brax, but Minnie is def. bigger than Brax. I think Minnie weighs around 5 3/4 pounds. I just hope the s/m will be the right size .. 

I think i'm done ordering from DC for awhile now. I will be tempted to put in another order if she has one for 40% off. but, i'm going to try not to order anything else till then although, there is still a lot I want. hehe. like the rock and roll princess tutu dress and the organic frill top and lots of others... 

but, I will order the Pariero hoodies... not sure if it would be best to order them from DC. the sales at Pariero don't seem to be as good as before. Maybe if Melissa orders the hoodies right away after they are listed on the Pariero site... it will be a better bargain for us and hopefully they wont sell out before she is able to order them ...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Melissa has been real good about sending me things separate when they come in. so, she wont hold up my order while waiting for the SL to come in . I could def. see her waiting to ship an order out of the US though until the whole order comes in cause shipping is so much more expensvie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah that's true, Melissa is really good about that. You'll probably get your Wooflink and LD things first. 
I guess I didn't realize there's a s/m on the Suckright chart. I'm really interested in seeing how that size fits Minnie. I'm not concerned about quality, I know you'll be pleased in that area. I can't wait to see how the Princess dress fits, the cardigan part is removable which is cool cause I can layer it with other things. 
I agree about Pariero sales. I was looking today and I'm surprised that their summer things are not much cheaper. They have done a big blow out sale in ages. They are long overdue. And winters things tend to cost way more money so I wouldn't be surprised if those hoodies we want are up there in price. We'll have to keep an eye and be sure to message Melissa right away to add them, this way we can get some sort of savings before they sell out. I am guessing the 40% sale will take place around Black Friday. 

Here's one of the brands I have Melissa looking into:
http://lellasu.it/1/upload/catalogo_autunno_inverno_2015_2016_web_lella_su.pdf

Here's some Charlottes sweaters that I like:

http://www.bautique.eu/product/4110/Kelly.html
http://www.bautique.eu/product/4109/Aubrey.html
http://www.bautique.eu/product/4111/Terry.html


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Yeah that's true, Melissa is really good about that. You'll probably get your Wooflink and LD things first.
> I guess I didn't realize there's a s/m on the Suckright chart. I'm really interested in seeing how that size fits Minnie. I'm not concerned about quality, I know you'll be pleased in that area. I can't wait to see how the Princess dress fits, the cardigan part is removable which is cool cause I can layer it with other things.
> I agree about Pariero sales. I was looking today and I'm surprised that their summer things are not much cheaper. They have done a big blow out sale in ages. They are long overdue. And winters things tend to cost way more money so I wouldn't be surprised if those hoodies we want are up there in price. We'll have to keep an eye and be sure to message Melissa right away to add them, this way we can get some sort of savings before they sell out. I am guessing the 40% sale will take place around Black Friday.
> 
> ...


ya, I looked on the suckright site and looked at there size chart and saw the size s/m . Melissa hadn't posted that size on her site , so , I put it thru as a different size and messaged her to change it to size S/M and she messaged me back that she changed it for me . just hope it doesn't get messed up and I get the wrong size by mistake. I hate when stuff like that happens after waiting so long. that's what happened to me the one and only time I ordered suckright . well, I will think positive 

I think I noticed that they have been having Pariero sales for the people from Japan only. I don't think sometimes we can even see the sales. they are in Japanese . I've seen the ads on there FB page. so, things sell out while the people in Japan buy them up during the sales :-(. ya, we'll have to have Melissa add the Pariero hoodies right away and then, hopefully, she'll have at least a 35 percent sale shortly after that ... 
I think your right about the 40 percent one being on black Friday ... i'll just wait for everything else I want till then . ( I think ). I mean, except for the Pariero things. 

the lellasu things look gorgeous and so do the Charlottes Dress sweaters. they do cost a lot though. I think that last one said 81 pounds, which, I think is about 125 dollars. 

did I ever show you the couple Charlottes dress sweaters I got. I got those at a bargain price . Sherri who used to come on chi people , found them in Canada and asked if anyone wanted her to buy them any. I think they only cost around 20 dollars each plus shipping... 

sometimes TJ Maxx gets really good designer things in before Christmas. not all the TJ MAxx, but some . I noticed some get nothing and others get good things


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah that's true, Melissa is really good about that. You'll probably get your Wooflink and LD things first.
> ...


I think you're right about Japan. That's what I've said all along is that those things go on sale there first and sell out before we can get them. I think there is actual boutique in Japan. And I think they sell things there that even we haven't seen. The LA store closed, so I think the owner kinda drags his feet at listing things and putting them on sale on the online site. That's why I almost never order online but rather email him asking if he has what I'm looking for, then I order that way and he charges my card. 

Yes I really love that Lella Su brand, the pricing is comparable to LD. The Charlottes dress seems as expensive as LD cashmere sweaters, hoodies etc, or Suckright Rock Princess dress. I could see myself ordering only one or 2 Charlottes dress. But many of the Lella Su items. They are more affordable. I believe Melissa is going to add a few Trilli tutti things for now and then add more at the end of the month. They are getting a US distributor. 
I think you showed Jessica pics of your Charlottes dress things. You got such a bargain. They have some things on Amazon but not for cheap.
I also ordered some old school Louisdog items that are on eBay right now.
Our TJ maxx stores rarely ever get any named brand or designer clothes or accessories. Years ago I've seen Puppia and Juicy Couture in there. I wish they got more named brand clothes and accessories though.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I think you're right about Japan. That's what I've said all along is that those things go on sale there first and sell out before we can get them. I think there is actual boutique in Japan. And I think they sell things there that even we haven't seen. The LA store closed, so I think the owner kinda drags his feet at listing things and putting them on sale on the online site. That's why I almost never order online but rather email him asking if he has what I'm looking for, then I order that way and he charges my card.
> 
> Yes I really love that Lella Su brand, the pricing is comparable to LD. The Charlottes dress seems as expensive as LD cashmere hoodies etc, or Suckright Rock dress. I could see myself ordering only one or 2 Charlottes dress. But many of the Lella Su items. They are more affordable. I believe Melissa is going to add a few Trilli tutti things for now and then add more at the end of the month. They are getting a US distributor.
> I think you showed Jessica pics of your Charlottes dress things. You got such a bargain. They have some things on Amazon but not for cheap.
> ...


I think I may have forgot about these sweaters I had from charlottes dress when I was showing Jessica all the charlottes dress things I have. 2 gorgeous sweaters and a tweed coat. maybe I did show her... I forget. I know I showed her the collars, and harnesses and the dress I found at TJ maxx. and the tweed coat. somewhere I have a pic of Minnie and Latte wearing those sweaters. 
I wonder if Melissa ever figured out how to order that lolli coat. it is really cute. 
same here about ordering from pariero. I just email directly and he charges my card. but, the sales don't seem as good lately :-(. so, i'd like to give DC another chance with ordering Pariero. 
the TJ Maxx closest to me never has any good dog things in it either. but, there's one about 45 minutes away and another around an hour or so away, and I have seen some really nice things in it before Christmas. which reminds me, I found in TJ Maxx a couple years ago, right before Xmas, a beautiful sweater dress for Minnie by Ralph Lauren. it was expensive even in TJ Maxx but its super pretty and I just had to have it for her. 

I would def. buy something from Lella su if its around the same price as LD. they look really nice and unusual. 

i'm so tired. hehe. talking about dog things sometimes tires me out. but, I was tired anyways... good night :sleepy1:


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I think I may have forgot about these sweaters I had from charlottes dress when I was showing Jessica all the charlottes dress things I have. 2 gorgeous sweaters and a tweed coat. maybe I did show her... I forget. I know I showed her the collars, and harnesses and the dress I found at TJ maxx. and the tweed coat. somewhere I have a pic of Minnie and Latte wearing those sweaters.
> 
> I wonder if Melissa ever figured out how to order that lolli coat. it is really cute.
> 
> ...



I figured you would like that Lella Su brand. The links that I sent you has a conversion and you can change to the dollar. There you'll get an idea of the pricing. I think we forget how expensive LD really is since we're always buying on sale. They are a European brand as well and their pricing is as expensive as the other brands. One of the items I took off my list for now, the bunny dress in grey is over $80 on DC, and I was thinking of getting Brax an I love hoodie and that's over $80 too. Lella Su may actually be cheaper. Charlottes dress seems around the same price and slightly more expensive. You'll have to post pics of the pretty Charlottes Dress sweaters. I'll have to remember to check TJ maxx near my job in Oakbrook. They tend to have more designer people things there. So maybe their pet selection is good. I'm tired too. Can't wait for having the weekend off.

Melissa has hit a lot of dead ends for that lollipop coat. No luck finding an official site. Jessica mat have to order it from puppy love couture.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I figured you would like that Lella Su brand. The links that I sent you has a conversion and you can change to the dollar. There you'll get an idea of the pricing. I think we forget how expensive LD really is since we're always buying on sale. They are a European brand as well and their pricing is as expensive as the other brands. One of the items I took off my list for now, the bunny dress in grey is over $80 on DC, and I was thinking of getting Brax an I love hoodie and that's over $80 too. Lella Su may actually be cheaper. Charlottes dress seems around the same price and slightly more expensive. You'll have to post pics of the pretty Charlottes Dress sweaters. I'll have to remember to check TJ maxx near my job in Oakbrook. They tend to have more designer people things there. So maybe their pet selection is good. I'm tired too. Can't wait for having the weekend off.
> 
> Melissa has hit a lot of dead ends for that lollipop coat. No luck finding an official site. Jessica mat have to order it from puppy love couture.


yes, true. LD is expensive too. I guess i'm forgetting that we'll be buying when Melissa has a sale , so we can get them for less than the listed price. 
oh, you should get that bunny dress. that is one of my favorites if not my very favorite. I need to find Ellies bunny dress. everything is kinda un organized right now ... 
i'll look for the pics of Minnie and Latte in the Charlottes dress sweaters. I actually think Lattes may be too big for Ellie . i'll have to try it on her. so, I could be selling it , but im not sure yet... 
def. check out the TJ Maxx near where you work... like around Thanksgiving time when they get all the Christmas stock in . the 2 that I like the best around here are in a more upscale town so , I guess that's why they get more designer things in. 

that lollipop coat is so cute, i'm tempted to get one too . 

did you say, you found some older style LD on ebay ? i'm curious to know what you found !


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

here's the thread with the pics of the Charlottes dress sweaters . I have to find them... like I said, things are a bit unorganized here ... 

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi...te-minnie-charlottes-dress-paris-erotica.html


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > I figured you would like that Lella Su brand. The links that I sent you has a conversion and you can change to the dollar. There you'll get an idea of the pricing. I think we forget how expensive LD really is since we're always buying on sale. They are a European brand as well and their pricing is as expensive as the other brands. One of the items I took off my list for now, the bunny dress in grey is over $80 on DC, and I was thinking of getting Brax an I love hoodie and that's over $80 too. Lella Su may actually be cheaper. Charlottes dress seems around the same price and slightly more expensive. You'll have to post pics of the pretty Charlottes Dress sweaters. I'll have to remember to check TJ maxx near my job in Oakbrook. They tend to have more designer people things there. So maybe their pet selection is good. I'm tired too. Can't wait for having the weekend off.
> ...


Yeah when I was trying to figure out what to order, I was scrolling through LD clothing section and saw that bunny dress and remembered I wanted it a while back. Hopefully there's some available next sale. I think it'll be a good addition to Ava's wardrobe. I also need to ask Melissa if she has the bibbidi sweater. That's one I'd like to have as well.
I found a few Louisdog tanks on eBay. One says you lucky dog on it. It's actually featured on DC front page when you search designers and click on LD. The other top I didn't buy was a top I bought on eBay not long ago by LD. I know of the person who has that top and they'll sell it to me for $10. Brand new. 
That lollipop tutu coat is def a great buy. The shop owner of Puppy love couture is very sweet. I paid regular price. The price wasn't too crazy and I'm really happy with it. It comes in a neon green color too. They never have sales in that site. But the coat is worth full price.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> here's the thread with the pics of the Charlottes dress sweaters . I have to find them... like I said, things are a bit unorganized here ...
> 
> http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi...te-minnie-charlottes-dress-paris-erotica.html


Oh yeah, now I remember those pics. And I miss Latte pics. She looks so pretty in the Pariero hoodie.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I have a size S LD Bibbidi sweater set i'm selling in the pink color ( which I think is sold out everywhere ) . I had bought the size S first but Latte fit better in the size XS. now ,the XS fits Ellie perfect. Latte was 3 pounds and 1 ounce when I tried that sweater on her . i'm selling the Bibbidi for 30 dollars plus shipping and its in like new condition. not sure if Latte ever even wore it ..

if you think you may want to buy the size S bibbidi, I can show you how Ellie looks in the size XS one. 
Ellies is the other color one with the black hearts. I wish I could've found her the pink one in XS but they were sold out everywhere. I love it though. it does run short... the pink is much prettier but I think its too roomy on Ellie


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I have a size S LD Bibbidi sweater set i'm selling in the pink color ( which I think is sold out everywhere ) . I had bought the size S first but Latte fit better in the size XS. now ,the XS fits Ellie perfect. Latte was 3 pounds and 1 ounce when I tried that sweater on her . i'm selling the Bibbidi for 30 dollars plus shipping and its in like new condition. not sure if Latte ever even wore it ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, show me a pic of Ellie in hers. I'm surprised it runs short? Seems like LD really can be hit or miss sometimes with the length of things. Hold on to the small for me, I'll def buy it from you. No hurry though. I'm headed to work in an hr and gotta work a couple more days then off this weekend. 
Awe Ellie Mae and Latte really were about the same size, about 4 oz apart? I noticed Ava has filled out more and she weighed exactly 3 1/2 lbs when she was weighed recently, she seems to fluctuate between 3.6-3.8, and I notice now in pics she's looking like young woman. Ellie will probably fill out a bit more and start looking like a lady too. It's sad when they lose their puppy face. I can't wait to see Ellie in the bibbidi, I actually don't recall ever seeing it in pink, but pink is always pretty 😊.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Okay, show me a pic of Ellie in hers. I'm surprised it runs short? Seems like LD really can be hit or miss sometimes with the length of things. Hold on to the small for me, I'll def buy it from you. No hurry though. I'm headed to work in an hr and gotta work a couple more days then off this weekend.
> Awe Ellie Mae and Latte really were about the same size, about 4 oz apart? I noticed Ava has filled out more and she weighed exactly 3 1/2 lbs when she was weighed recently, she seems to fluctuate between 3.6-3.8, and I notice now in pics she's looking like young woman. Ellie will probably fill out a bit more and start looking like a lady too. It's sad when they lose their puppy face. I can't wait to see Ellie in the bibbidi, I actually don't recall ever seeing it in pink, but pink is always pretty &#55357;&#56842;.


ok... sometime before tomorrow night, i'll def. show you a pic of Ellie in her bibbidi. ( probably without the scarf cause I have to fuss a lot to get the scarf tied just right ) . 
the pink im referring to is really a navy blue color with pink accents. the pompom on the scarf and the bow are a light pinkish color. and the crystals on the sweater that are in the shape of LD are pink. where as the other color , doesn't have any pinkish accents at all . 
the most Latte ever weighed was 3 1/2 pounds. that's what she usually weighed. I think Ellie is lighter weight than Latte was. and shaped alittle different. Latte was really cobby shaped. very short and stocky. Ellie is more delicate shaped. shes short too but her legs and paws are more tiny and delicate 

so, Ellie weighs 2 pounds 14 ounces. the most Latte weighed was 3 pounds and 8 ounces... so, 10 ounce difference at some times. that's why I have some size S LD that I think are too big for Ellie and that did fit Latte. 
but, I did get Lattes weight down a bit to 3 pounds 1 ounce. she was kinda thin at that weight .. not too thin, but I think she looked better at 3 pounds 8 ounces. 
ok, i'll hold the bibbidi for you


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> ok... sometime before tomorrow night, i'll def. show you a pic of Ellie in her bibbidi. ( probably without the scarf cause I have to fuss a lot to get the scarf tied just right ) .
> 
> the pink im referring to is really a navy blue color with pink accents. the pompom on the scarf and the bow are a light pinkish color. and the crystals on the sweater that are in the shape of LD are pink. where as the other color , doesn't have any pinkish accents at all .
> 
> ...



Wow I didn't know Latte ever weighed that much more at one point, that's Ava's size, awe her and Latte had something else in common. How different is Ellie's personality compared to Lattes? Ava is very sweet but she is not good with strangers :-(.
Guess what Ava wore yesterday? The Wooflink lovely little girl in pink (do you have that?) Brax has one too. I remember when I first bought her that shirt at 8 months old. I started to take a pic of then and now. I'll have to do that one day soon. It was nice yesterday and we ended up on a nice fall walk with the dogs and we got dinner at Whole foods. Do you shop there? How bout Mariano's? Do you have that grocery store by you? They're kinda fancy grocery stores that you'll spend your entire paycheck 😆😆. I only shop there on occasion.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Wow I didn't know Latte ever weighed that much more at one point, that's Ava's size, awe her and Latte had something else in common. How different is Ellie's personality compared to Lattes? Ava is very sweet but she is not good with strangers :-(.
> Guess what Ava wore yesterday? The Wooflink lovely little girl in pink (do you have that?) Brax has one too. I remember when I first bought her that shirt at 8 months old. I started to take a pic of then and now. I'll have to do that one day soon. It was nice yesterday and we ended up on a nice fall walk with the dogs and we got dinner at Whole foods. Do you shop there? How bout Mariano's? Do you have that grocery store by you? They're kinda fancy grocery stores that you'll spend your entire paycheck &#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;. I only shop there on occasion.


yes, I would say 3.5 pounds is the weight she usually was most of the time. she would of weighed even more than that if I let her eat whatever she wanted cause she could never get enough to eat. aww, I miss her so much :-(. There personalities are very different. Ellie is more dainty and shy but very very sweet. Latte was very outgoing and rugged and also sweet. both of them didn't mind attention from other people . 

we don't have Mariano's here. I never even heard of it. but, we do have Whole foods. well, its not that close, the closest one is 45 minutes away. I love that store ! Peter calls it Whole Paycheck. hahaha . I like some of the soups they sell.. they're like home made soups. they had a pumpkin one I think and a vegetable barley one. there bakery is to die for. they have those little macaroons like the ones on our LD and Pariero things . wow, are they expensive though. I think 2 dollars for just one teeny macaroon. 
yesterday was a gorgeous day here in the high 60's. we have some very cold weather coming up though. I saw 3 days in the forcast where the evenings are going to be either at or below freezing

had to look up the lovely little girl. I forgot which one that was. no, we never got that one ... it does look so cute


----------

